# Haunters are the best people!



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I know that you guys already know this.... Haunters in general are extremely nice, helpful, kindhearted...just terrific....and then you factor in the "Hauntforum" haunters...and you just reach a whole other level of wonderfulness. I have had help from other haunters on this forum, generously, without me even asking them...they just say, "Hey, I'll do that for you!" And the nice thing is, there are no strings attached. It's just one human being, helping out another human being. So anyway, I come back from a trip on Sunday, and there is a package on my front porch. I knew it was coming only because this wonderful haunter sent me a message alerting me to the package's arrival. When I opened the box there was black and purple tissue paper tied with skull ribbon, and nestled inside was this:








And I opened the beautiful little coffin box and found this!








It is the most beautiful charm bracelet I have ever seen! And she made it!! I am totally blown away! The attention to detail is extraordinary and it is full of Halloween style. I have no idea where she found all those wonderful little charms, but they are amazing!








The charms include ghosts, witches, pumpkins, black cats, skeletons, skulls, coffins, even a cute little set of vampire teeth! This gorgeous bracelet was sent to my from The Halloween Lady....she is something else guys. I can't stop smiling! Haunters are the BEST people...and Laura is one in a million!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is beautiful! The Halloween Lady is special, she has such a caring heart. I love the charms, I wonder where she found all of them. But you're no slouch yourself, P5. You deserve to smile until your cheeks hurt. A big hug to both of you. But then, everyone with the name Laura is pretty special. Do yourself a favor everyone, name your next daughter Laura. You won't be sorry. Right Halloween Lady?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I agree with you Scareme, THL is pretty special, as are you! My Toad Lily is starting to sprout already! I hope it's bigger and better this year! (I have no idea where Laura found those charms, but they are just fab!)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very impressive package, inside and outside!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is beautiful!!! I love when things like that happen. Yes, I do agree that haunters are wonderful.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Pretty Cool, P5.....Pretty Cool!!!
All I got was a rock.....LOL! :googly:
*_


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

that is so pretty and wow where did you find all the Halloween charms I love them . 
Halloween people rock there is nothing better then making a person smile


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody!  P5 you're a gem!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Wonderful charm bracelet!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful coffin box and bracelet! (I have always loved the bird stamp used for the coffin cover. I now will probably need to get it!) 
And I agree with the sentiment. It's really nice here.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is so nice to receive a gift like that, Pumpkin5. 
What a wonderful combination of gifts!
Beautiful art Halloween Lady!


----------

